# Metal Degu/Chinchilla wheels



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Guys!

I've been looking for new metal wheels for the degus to replace there old ones. Unfortunately John Hopewell's wheels are smaller and more expensive than last time  They come in 8" or 10" (previously 12") and are now £55 (previously £50) = *£50 excluding P+P*.

After a long look on the net I found nothing else... however my other half had a look worldwide and found these wheels!

Large Solid Metal Steel 16" Exercise Wheel

They cost $34.99 (about £21.80) the shipping cost is $50.00 to the UK (about £31.49) = *£53.29 including P+P*

They are 16" so are suitable for Degus and Chinchilla's and cost less than John Hopewell.

I have purchased 2 of these wheels from America (the lady was very kind and combined postage!) and will let you all know what they are like when they arrive. I'll take some pictures and let you know if they are worth the money. I'm really excited for them to come  xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

theres some one on this forum that makes them, just for future refference as they are much cheaper :lol:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-classifieds/188690-metal-wheels-sale-25-videos.html


----------

